# Biken im Benther Berg



## Quen (16. September 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem ja schon fleißig im "Biken im Deister"-Thread geschrieben wird, ist es nun auch mal Zeit für einen "Biken im Benther Berg"-Thread. 

Ich selbst nutze den Benther Berg bereits seit einigen Jahren für einen Großteil meiner Trainingseinheiten, da sich der Benther Berg m.E. mit seinen vielen kurzen und knackigen Steigungen/Abfahrten optimal für schöne und schnelle Cross Country-Runden eignet. Auch optimal, wenn die Zeit oder Lust nicht für den Deister reicht...

Zeitweise trifft man dort auch einige Biker, so dass hiervon doch bestimmt auch im Forum einige unterwegs sind, die den Benther Berg nicht nur als Durchfahrt auf dem Weg zum Deister nutzen!?  Vielleicht lässt sich somit hier ja auch die ein oder andere Bike-Gruppe bilden.

Happy Trails,
Sebastian


----------



## StillPad (30. September 2006)

Jup gibt da welche 
Immer wenn ich mal ein bischen Zeit habe bin ich dort.

Was mich ja schon wieder ankotzt da irgendwelche Idioten die Strecken zerstören.

Haben ja schon wieder Äste in Weg gelegt und die 2. Ramp kaputt gemacht.

Wenn man neben der Landstraße Richtung Jägerheim fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaphodb520 (30. September 2006)

Der Benther Berg ist im Sommer auf meinem Arbeitsweg. Morgens um halb sechs und nachmittags gegen vier.  
Gibt da ein paar nette Trails, ist aber alles immer schon vorbei, wenn es beginnt Spaß zu machen. 

Wie war das doch gleich? 
Der Engländer, der auf einen Hügel stieg und von einem Berg zurück kam.


----------



## StillPad (30. September 2006)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Der Benther Berg ist im Sommer auf meinem Arbeitsweg. Morgens um halb sechs und nachmittags gegen vier.
> Gibt da ein paar nette Trails, ist aber alles immer schon vorbei, wenn es beginnt Spaß zu machen.
> 
> Wie war das doch gleich?
> Der Engländer, der auf einen Hügel stieg und von einem Berg zurück kam.



Jup is ziemlich schnell vorbei und dann muss man wieder hoch schieben, mit den 38er Kb komm ich nie ganz hoch 

Aber wenn man die Stecke richitg plant kann man da gut 2h fahren um einmal rum zu sein.
Hoch runter hoch runter... und alles so das man nirgends doppelt lang fährt


----------



## Deleted 8297 (1. Oktober 2006)

Das stimm und Höhenmeter sammeln kann man dort auch. Dann muss man allerdings ständig hoch und runter. Aufgrund meiner wenigem Zeit langt es momentan selten zu mehr als dem Benther.


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Das stimm und Höhenmeter sammeln kann man dort auch. Dann muss man allerdings ständig hoch und runter. Aufgrund meiner wenigem Zeit langt es momentan selten zu mehr als dem Benther.


... aber gerade dieses ständige bergauf und -ab macht doch besonders viel Spaß - zumindest kann man das Training so ganz gut komprimieren (bei wenig Zeit) und es wird nicht langweilig.


----------



## StillPad (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich schätze mal ihr fahrt alle Hardtails oder?
Also die richtigen XC Geräte


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal ihr fahrt alle Hardtails oder?
> Also die richtigen XC Geräte


Korrekt.


----------



## StillPad (1. Oktober 2006)

Okay da kann ich dann nicht mithalten und muss absteigen


----------



## Quen (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

etwas kurzfristig, aber egal..

Wer hat heute Lust und Zeit für eine CC-Runde durch den Benther Berg. Müsste gegen 17:30 Uhr den Parkplatz oberhalb des Benther Berg-Hotels passieren.

Habe recht wenig Zeit und werde daher bis ca. 19 Uhr fahren können - ohne Pausen.

Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Sn00by (6. Juni 2010)

Ist es Leichenschändung, wenn ich diesen Thread wieder pushe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (6. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Ist es Leichenschändung, wenn ich diesen Thread wieder pushe ?



Ja.


----------



## gunditjmara (28. Juni 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Jup gibt da welche
> Immer wenn ich mal ein bischen Zeit habe bin ich dort.
> 
> Was mich ja schon wieder ankotzt da irgendwelche Idioten die Strecken zerstören.
> ...


 Ich kriege auch die Krätze an den Hals, wenn die die Pfade mit dicken Stämmen versuchen zu versperren, wendet euch mal an Meyer-Everloh. Auch habe ich gesehen, das vom Aussichtsturm mehrere Äste auf den Weg gelegt wurden um den Bikern den Weg zu versperren.


----------



## Sn00by (28. Juni 2010)

Es gibt nen Aussichtsturm aufm Benther?


----------



## stefan64 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Nostalgiker,
ich hab euch da nochmal nen paar Themen rausgekramt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300&highlight=1000+benther&page=5

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=34843&highlight=1000+benther

Da stehen auch noch nen paar heisse Neuigkeiten drin.

Die 1000hm im Benther sind meines Wissens nicht geknackt worden.
Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Epinephrin (28. Juni 2010)

Hat morgen ab Mittag zufällig jemand Zeit für den BB?


----------



## gunditjmara (28. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Aussichtsturm aufm Benther?


na ja, gibts nicht mejhr aber der Sockel steht noch. Der BB ist nur 700 und ein pass gequetschte, ergo keine 1000 zu knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (28. Juni 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hallo Nostalgiker,
> ich hab euch da nochmal nen paar Themen rausgekramt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300&highlight=1000+benther&page=5
> ...


sind sie! von felix w.!


----------



## gunditjmara (28. Juni 2010)

ha ha welchen BB meinst du


----------



## Quen (28. Juni 2010)

?

es geht um höhenmeter.

wenn dir das irreal erscheint, geh mal richtig biken, statt hier aussagen in frage zu stellen.


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2010)

gunditjmara schrieb:


> ha ha welchen BB meinst du



Du solltest aufhören besoffen zu poste, wenn du hier ernst genommen werden willst!
Gruß
Schapi


----------



## taifun (28. Juni 2010)

Er ist halt neu hier


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Juni 2010)

Benther...? Gibt's den noch?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Benther...? Gibt's den noch?



Wurde abgetragen, damit ich aus dem Büro auf den Deister schauen kann.
Das Erdreich dient jetzt für ein 145 m Roadgap to last exit 

Die 1000Hm habe ich auch mal im BB geknackt. Lustig ist das nicht, die gleiche Steigung 10x hochzutreten aber ´ne gute mentale Vorbereitung für DU.


----------



## stefan64 (1. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wurde abgetragen, damit ich aus dem Büro auf den Deister schauen kann.
> Das Erdreich dient jetzt für ein 145 m Roadgap to last exit
> 
> Die 1000Hm habe ich auch mal im BB geknackt. Lustig ist das nicht, die gleiche Steigung 10x hochzutreten aber ´ne gute mentale Vorbereitung für DU.



10x reicht da ja noch nicht mal.
Du kannst ja  immer nur 70hm am Stück machen.
Must du schon fast 15 mal hoch


----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 10x reicht da ja noch nicht mal.
> Du kannst ja  immer nur 70hm am Stück machen.
> Must du schon fast 15 mal hoch


Das stimmt!

Den Rest muss man sich mühsam durch die anderen kleinen Stiche zusammenergaunern.


----------



## Scott865 (17. Juli 2010)

was den hier los wird der Fred wieder für 4 jahre begraben?

wer kann sich heute motivieren mit mir meinen neuen rahmen(HT) im BB einzuweihen hab kein bock das allein zu machen und bis morgen zur frühschicht kann ich nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (18. Juli 2010)

moin moin,
nochmal zum thema Aussichtsturm - Nix aussicht ! wasserturm!

1000 HM 15mal den $%&?$% Steilen Stich hoch! na schönen dank auch ;-)

grüße


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juli 2010)

Wer sowas macht, ist zu faul in den Deister zu fahren ;D 

Sorry, Scott, hätte ich das gestern gelesen, dann wär ich glatt ne runde mitgefahren


----------



## Scott865 (18. Juli 2010)

@ sn00by
macht nix,ab wann hast den zeit,der benther ist ja optimal für ne feierabend runde.


----------



## instinctless (26. September 2010)

gunditjmara schrieb:


> Ich kriege auch die Krätze an den Hals, wenn die die Pfade mit dicken Stämmen versuchen zu versperren, wendet euch mal an Meyer-Everloh. Auch habe ich gesehen, das vom Aussichtsturm mehrere Äste auf den Weg gelegt wurden um den Bikern den Weg zu versperren.



ja es gibt ja immer solche idioten die nicht darüber nachdenken das aus solchen aktionen,gegenaktion initiiert werden. im deister werden trails blockiert oder abgerissen, dafür entstehen dann drei neue. die leute checken es einfach nicht. im fall benther berg würde ich zu nem umstieg auf ein ordentliches enduro raten. dann damit einfach über die querliegenden äste/bäume drüber. hat man gleich bissel mehr spaß


----------



## gunditjmara (27. September 2010)

Sehe ich auch so, der Benther Berg vermistet z.ZT. sowieso mit Gartenabfällen und keiner fühlt sich zuständig. Sucht weiter nach neuen Trails


----------



## BoPeeP (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

war gestern im BB unterwegs - und glatt noch einen netten Kollegen getroffen. Werde wohl morgen gegen Nachmittag wieder den ganzen Pilzsammlern das Leben schwer machen


----------



## instinctless (2. Oktober 2010)

BoPeeP schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> war gestern im BB unterwegs - und glatt noch einen netten Kollegen getroffen. Werde wohl morgen gegen Nachmittag wieder den ganzen Pilzsammlern das Leben schwer machen



immer schön rücksicht nehmen auf die anderen waldbewohner


----------



## gunditjmara (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi, aber bitte laß sie leben, klingele vorher, es gibt keine Prämie für tote Spaziergänger





BoPeeP schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> war gestern im BB unterwegs - und glatt noch einen netten Kollegen getroffen. Werde wohl morgen gegen Nachmittag wieder den ganzen Pilzsammlern das Leben schwer machen


----------



## BoPeeP (2. Oktober 2010)

gunditjmara schrieb:


> Hi, aber bitte laß sie leben, klingele vorher, es gibt keine Prämie für tote Spaziergänger



Moin,

das war auch eher so gemeint, als dass du als MTBler eh immer Minimum böse Blicke bekommst. Ich werd mich an die Spielregeln halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunditjmara (2. Oktober 2010)

good on ya





BoPeeP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das war auch eher so gemeint, als dass du als MTBler eh immer Minimum böse Blicke bekommst. Ich werd mich an die Spielregeln halten.


----------



## hai_biker122 (1. Mai 2011)

Morgen jemand am Benther Berg unterwegs?


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Dezember 2011)

Moin

um diesen Fred mal oben zu halten.

Hätte mal eine Frage zu den Benther Bergen.

Da ich momentan beruflich relativ in Empelde (kurz vor den Benther Bergen) unterwegs.

Eine nette Feierabendrunde wäre ja gar nicht verkehrt. Gibt es Trails auf dem B' Berg ? like Rakete oder Grabweg (im Deister) ?

Oder ist da nur reines CC Möglich ??

gruß superhero


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Dezember 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> um diesen Fred mal oben zu halten.
> 
> ...



relativ "viel" ..unterwegs "bin".


----------



## Fh4n (12. Dezember 2011)

Trails wie Rakete und Grab gibt es dort nicht. Die meisten Strecken sind kurze Abfahrten von bis zu 2min Dauer. Hauptsächlich Laubwald und keine gebauten Hindernissen. Die meisten Wege sind auch von Wanderern in Benutzung.
Bin dort öfters nach Feierabend für ne kurze Runde mitm Enduro.


----------



## Velberaner (13. April 2012)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich habe jetzt zwei jahre lang pausiert mit biken, ich bin immer am benther gefahren. Seit ein paar Wochen fahre ich da wieder, aber es gibt meines erachtens nach kaum noch gute trails(mit rampen),vielleicht habe ich auch noch nicht alle entdeckt.
kennt einer von euch zufällig noch gute trails am benther (ob im norden am jägerheim/hügelgräber oder eher im süden), oder sollte ich eher zum deister übergehen?  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (17. April 2012)

War zwar schon länger nicht mehr im Benther (Wohnortwechsel), aber "richtige" Trails gibts dort nicht. Der "Berg" dient eher einer schnellen Feierabendrunde.

Wenn du technische Wege suchst, bleibt dir nur der Deister (kann man ja nett mit dem Benther und Gehrdener verbinden).

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## casvia (23. April 2012)

Aber es scheint gerade jemand an Trails dort zu arbeiten?? Habe am Samstag ein paar "Baustellen" passiert...
Wer aus dem Forum?


----------



## Velberaner (24. April 2012)

Ok danke euch...


----------



## Cabalero (14. Januar 2019)

Geil, ein "Biken im Benther Berg" Forum! Ich glaube in den letzten 7 Jahren hat sich im Benther einiges getan, vielleicht passiert hier ja auch mal wieder was? Ich mach mal den Anfang mit ein paar Bilder von Anlieger die sich gerade in Matschhaufen verwandeln.


----------



## Asterix (16. Januar 2019)

Sobald die Wetterlage wieder besser wird und es Abends wieder länger hell bleibt, dann kann man uns auch Mittwochs abends wieder antreffen.
War letzten mal mit der Familie zu Fuß rumgegangen das war schon ganz schön Matschig.


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Januar 2019)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es diesen Thread schon länger gibt.
Da ich auf dem täglichen Arbeitsweg mindestens zwei mal den BB passiere, ist mir dieses Waldstück richtig ans Herz gewachsen.  Und es gibt auch schöne Trails für ein XC-Hardtail.

Zu Fuß oder bei einer Joggingrunde ebenfalls gerne dort, da ich direkt aus Northen bin.

Jetzt, wo es trocken und kalt ist, kann man da ganz gut fahren.


----------



## FourYG (24. April 2019)

Hey, vorweg ich bin neu hier im Forum. Fahre jetzt seit kurzem MTB, hauptsächlich am Benther Berg. Gibt es wen von euch, der vielleicht Lust hat mal mit mir ein paar Abfahrten am Benther Berg zu fahren?...ggf. auch Tipps zu geben? 
Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Cabalero (25. April 2019)

wir fahren häufig am Mitwoch Abend ne kurze Runde im BB. Wir starten gegen 17:00 in Linden und sind ca. 15 bis 30min später am Jägerheim. Wenn du dich da anhängen willst kann ich dir gerne bescheidgeben.


----------

